# My 35 gallon work in progress :-)



## Danno (Sep 15, 2012)

Currently stocked with 3 standard goldfish, 2 shubunkins, 2 fantails, 4 silver rudd, 2 albino grass carp and 3 weather loaches  needs more plants but my local pet store almost never has anything besides densa in stock :-/ kept clean with dual superfish aqua flow 200 filter units. any recommendations for improving the setup are welcome as ive only been keeping fish for about 8 months.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

It looks very nice, but you will soon need to upgrade in tank size. I think grass karps get to be 60cm long once they get old? They would really need to go into a pond once they get bigger. The goldfish will also need a bigger tank so really I would look at about a 100g or bigger.


----------



## Danno (Sep 15, 2012)

i expected id have to rehome the carp eventually so ive made provisions for that with the owner of the shop i bought them from (he has a large pond in his garden). he told me the fantails grow very very slowly so im not too concerned about them for now. the goldfish dont seem to have grown all that much since i put them in (they grew about an inch in size when i first put them in but not much since). how big can weather loaches typically grow to, providing theyre well looked after?


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Weather loaches/kuhli loaches only get a max of 4". They stay little. Make sure the carp won't eat them.


----------



## Danno (Sep 15, 2012)

*loaches*

in that case ill have to get a photo on here when the loaches come out of hiding as 2 of the 3 loaches i have are already pushing 5 inches in length. one came with the tank and the other was ordered on request from my pet store (i specifically asked for a weather loach) so its possible they arent actually weather loaches

EDIT: ive managed to get a photo of one of the loaches. the net is 4 inch wide and when he isnt curled up hes about a half inch bigger than the net is


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Well acording to this site they get to be 10 inches long so I think thats a bit to big as well http://www.loaches.com/species-index/weather-loach-misgurnis-anguillicaudatus

Oh yeah, and grass carps get to be 1.20 cm, not 60cm. just read up on it a bit cause I was interested.


----------



## Danno (Sep 15, 2012)

*loaches*

yeah im pretty sure theyre weather loaches after reading that site, cheers BettaGuy


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Way too many Goldfish (not to mention others) in far too small a tank. Non-fancy Goldies need a minimum of 20 US gallons per fish & fancies need 10 US gallons per fish. So, if you do the math, you have way too many in there. For just the Goldies your tank should be no less than 120 gallons.

Otherwise, nice fish & tank.


----------

